# Seiko 7s26 Rotor Repair



## en5gcs (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello,

I've spent several hours searching the forum, but couldn't find anything relevant, so I was after some advice; I have a 7s26-0040 (dial marked -0044 R 2) Automatic that was feeling increasingly like the rotor was loosening. When the rotor started taping the case, I thought I'd better have a look!

The rotor bearing is obviously unacceptably worn, but fortunately has not released the balls. Is it possible to obtain spares for this movement, as it is not really cost effective to get repaired by a Seiko Agent?

What about replacement gaskets, do people generally just use generic parts?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...I would put out a request for a good used or an ugly unused complete watch with the same movement. There are loads about for little money, certainly less than a repair costs.

Then a smart fellow like yourself could swap the rotor and maybe the gasket too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, a cheap Seiko 5 off ebay is your best bet I think..


----------



## en5gcs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks very much!

For some reason I have never discovered the Seiko 5s - now do I go for an ugly one that I don't mind dismantling, or one that looks good enough to wear...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

en5gcs said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> For some reason I have never discovered the Seiko 5s - now do I go for an ugly one that I don't mind dismantling, or one that looks good enough to wear...


They used to say if you can remember the 1960s, you weren't there.

If you look at most Seiko 5s from the 1970s, you'll be glad you weren't there.









There's plenty around to exterminate. I'll have a look at mine and see if there's anything suitable to dismantle.


----------



## Alf92 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have a little question about the 7s26 movment :

On a new Seiko 5, the rotor bearing seems to have a large play when I gently shake the watch verticaly.
Is it normal ?
If yes, is it not it a problem for the longevity of the watch ?
If not, is there a way to fix it properly without changing for a new rotor ?

Thank you very much for your answer !

(And sorry for my poor english speaking


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

The rotor on my skx009 has some vertical play but it's never caused any issues. No idea why it's like this except maybe for added shock protection which would allow lateral movement.


----------



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

i have a seiko case that i bought recently. i put in a 7s26 movement and a russian pilot dial to make a reasonably nice pilot watch. when i spin it to wind it, i can hear the rotor clicking against something. sure enough - the rotor bearings are shot. i have bought a number of assorted spare movements from a seller from the phillipines (ramon) on fleabay. it was about $14 for 13 assorted movements (plus freight). the movement that i was gonna use as the donor also had a bad rotor.

my cure for this problem is to buy more spare movements. some of them have got to have a good rotor.


----------

